
Your company name matters, a lot – J. Currier - dpaluy
http://essays.nfx.com/your-company-name-matters-a-lot/
======
hoodoof
I thoroughly believe this.

I had a business partner at one time who believed that names mean nothing.

I believe that a great name can - as this post says - lift you up. A bad name
can be a real problem. A middling name won't be a problem but won't accelerate
you.

I just put alot of "wasted" hours into renaming a product in development
because I thought of a better name.

------
strobl
The name of your company makes you think about your business every day. It's
just your first name - the insight to a great company name is already the
insight into a market. Thanks for sharig

------
dpaluy
The language you use is the THING, while building your great company. But, we
don't remember it all the time

